# what is the best wood for a self bow?



## jbfitz (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been wanting to work on a self bow for a while but just havent found any good wood to work with. Any suggestions?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 15, 2012)

Osage is best but hickory would be a good start.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Dec 15, 2012)

start with a red oak board from hd or lowes. cheap and effective.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 16, 2012)

http://stickandstring.com/showthread.php?1615-How-to-make-a-high-performance-longbow-for-under-10 this is a video series on how to make a red oak board bow. If you go to his YouTube channel he also has build alongs with Osage and other types of bows. Even teaches how to make strings and do sinew backings. His videos are what I'm using to make my board bow. Good luck and if you can make it down to south ga hatchetdan is doing a "class" on how to build a self bow. There is another post about making bows with more info on this.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 16, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=7280
This is the thread with the info about the class with hatchetdan


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2012)

There is no "best wood." You can make good bows from many different kinds of wood. The trick is designing the bow to the stats of the type of wood. Some woods that I've made good bows from: 
osage orange, black locust, hickory, mulberry, white ash, dogwood, slippery elm, winged elm, red cedar, yew, ipe, white oak, hard maple, and probably a few more that I don't remember at the moment. Some types of wood will rewuire a differently designed bow. Some are weak in compression or tension, some are denser or lighter, but most hardwoods will make a bow if you design it right. Each species of wood will have advantages and disadvantages. For example, here in the humid southeast, it's hard to get and keep the moisture down low enough in whitewoods like hickory and ash. I guess my favorite bow woods would be osage, mulberry, locust, and elm.


----------



## NavyDave (Dec 16, 2012)

Free is the best kind!!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 16, 2012)

Is there a lumber mill in your area?  If not do you ever go to Atlanta?   If so you will pass right by Suwanee Ga nd there is a good lumber mill there.  If you called them and asked about hickory for making a bow they probably would not know anything but they have had a good supply of hickory every time I go there and usually I can find a good board or two in their cull boards which are usually 50% off.  Ten bucks would get you several good staves!  Contact me if you want to by PM.


----------

